# Cliffs Club Reservation Tricks (Kauai)



## alanraycole (Nov 22, 2007)

I own at the Cliffs Club and wanted to know if there are are any tricks to getting in buildings 8 and 9. I don't expect any, but it doesn't hurt to ask. I own in the Ginger Protrea season. 

The Cliffs is a pleasant resort, but the experience between staying in the units closest to the cliffs and staying in the others is drastic. For me, it is the difference between enjoying the resort and simply using it for a place to sleep.


----------



## Pila (Nov 22, 2007)

Luck I guess and book far enough in advance.  I will be there for two weeks In January.  One week in 9305 (Cliffs Club) and one week in 8105 (Cliffs Resort).


----------



## armrecsys (Nov 28, 2007)

*Cliff trick*



Pila said:


> Luck I guess and book far enough in advance.  I will be there for two weeks In January.  One week in 9305 (Cliffs Club) and one week in 8105 (Cliffs Resort).


Hi when you exchange into the Cliff don't they show what unit you are in.
When I received my confirmation with RCI it show a unit number.
Linda


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thanks, so far.*

I wasn't talking about exchanging... I was talking about reserving as an owner.


----------



## armrecsys (Nov 29, 2007)

*Cliff trick*



alanraycole said:


> I wasn't talking about exchanging... I was talking about reserving as an owner.



I am not an owner, I did exchange and the unit number was on the conformation.
Linda


----------



## dude-luv (Dec 1, 2007)

*Cliffs Club Owner Reservations*

Perhaps a few tips are in order.  If you have stayed at the Cliffs then you will realize that buildings 8 and 9 are the prize catches.  The Cliffs Club and Cliffs Resort both share the Cliffs.  

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request one of 8304, 8305, 9106, 9204, 9205, 9206, 9301, 9304 or 9305.  If you own a one bedroom and loft (two bathroom sleeps 6) then the units are 8304, 8305, 9301, 9304 or 9305.

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you can only request 8105, 8302 and 9101.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then you can request 8102, 8202, 8206, 8303, 9105 or 9303.  Only 8303 and 9303 are one bedroom plus loft.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you won't get anything in buildings 8 or 9.

If your check-in is Sunday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request 8106.

There is no other inventory for buildings 8 and 9.  

As far as reservations go, I received my last confirmation 2 1/2 months after my request and of course didn't receive any of the possible requested units.  I have had my battles with reservations and perhaps am now a marked man.  I will eventually sell my timeshare there simply because of reservations.  Their incompetence has been apparent from my first dealings with them when they didn't have a confirmation after two and a half weeks.  On that occasion, I phoned them and they promised they would start working on it (they were just too busy!!)  Once they gave me the confirmation, they made three errors including giving me a Monday to Monday week (which they do not have).  While on site this last summer I made some polite suggestions to management and of course never received any responses.   When you speak with the front desk, their system tells you what is available months down the road.  Of course they are not in sync with reservations.  I have owned at many timeshare and have never experienced the delays and mistakes with reservations as I have experienced at the Cliffs.  A simple spreadsheet would suffice.  They don't have the complexity inherent with timeshare that allow you to split up weeks.

My timeshare at Powell Place allows you to split up weeks but reservations are done on the spot in real time the way it should be.  My main gripe is that I like to stay for at least two weeks and build a vacation around a booked week.  However, from year to year I don't know when I will get my confirmation and what unit to expect.  I try to book a year out and give them plenty of options (dates and preferred units).  It doesn't matter.  Exchangers get the less desirable units and owners of course the better units (they tell me).  I don't mind taking my turn and staying in a less desirable unit if that is the policy.  Communicate the policy and be clear with owners.  

I like the people on site; they are courteous and mainly professional.  The units are nice and the view from buildings 8 and 9 are to die for.  I just wish they would clean up their act at reservations.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 2, 2007)

How about a 4 BR with a Sunday check-in?  Appreciate any information you may have.  Thanks.


----------



## dude-luv (Dec 2, 2007)

*Sunday Check-In*

Here is a complete inventory for Sunday check-in:

Cliffs Club Units:  1109, 1205, 1210, 2204, 2209, 2308, 3103, 3202, 3207, 3308, 4102, 4105, 4203, 4208, 4210, 4307, 5107, 5202, 5203, 5204, 5208, 5304, 6102, 6204, 6205, 6206, 8106

Cliffs Resort Units:  3105, 3302, 4103, 4107, 4108, 4201, 4301, 5105

Not sure which units are 4 bedroom ones.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 22, 2007)

How is building 6?  We have a 4 BR unit there.  It looks like it has a nice ocean view from the picture.

We were told there are only 3 four bedroom units and all are ocean view.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## dude-luv (Dec 22, 2007)

*Building 6*

It is not building 8 or 9.   Enough said.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh well its not building 1 through 5 either....so I guess that is good.

From what I can tell the 4 bedrooms have a Friday check-in building 9, Saturday building 7, and Sunday building 6.

I will confirm this when we get there but since our check-in day is Sunday there is nothing we could have done anyway as far as I know.


----------



## Zib (Dec 26, 2007)

My brother and sister-in-law always request (and get) building #6.
It's their favorite because it is the quietest and they do have some limited ocean view from most of the units.  You don't have all the people walking around in front and sides as in #7, #8 and #9.  We owned for a number of years in building #8 but were NEVER able to stay #7, #8 or #9 for some reason???  That is one of the biggest reasons why we sold it a few years ago and we have found it very easy to trade into The Cliffs using Trading Places and since we were always put in 1, 2 ,3 or 4 when we owned anyway, this suits us fine.  Also, the mt. fees kept going WAY up!


----------



## busybowmans (Jan 1, 2008)

*Tricks for getting building 8 or 9*

We are owners at the Cliffs Club and return every few years. We book our reservations in advance for whatever unit is assigned. A few weeks ahead, my husband usually calls to check specific availability. They usually tell him which day the unit assignments are made. Owners are given priority in their requests. He calls on the assignment day and makes our request. It has worked almost every time, except when another owner had the desired unit for two consecutive weeks. We own the 2 bedroom (loft) so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------

